# legacy problem/question



## nickbonugli (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys,
I thought maybe someone could help me out here.
I'm running a new lionel em-1 2-8-8-4 and it was running fine on the club layout. Problem is that i accidently programmed the engine while i had another legacy engine on the track. When i went to control the em-1 the other loco responded also. So, i erased the second loco from the remote and reloaded the module and got the second engine going again separately no problem. When i tried to do the same to the em-1, erased/reloaded module on remote it seemed to work fine, but when the track was powered, the lights turned on and idling sounds play, but thats it.....engine won't respond to throttle or other sound commands....actually no commands at all. Also just for info, when i set the engine id and pressed "set" the loco's horn went off.....which means its paired...but its still unresponsive. 
Any ideas?
Thank you in advance for your help.


Nick b


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you done a reset as described in your locomotive manual? How about trying a different ID? 

I once had an ID in my Legacy controller get corrupted and it wouldn't work for any locomotive. I managed to fix it recently when the Legacy System Utility (LSU) was released by Lionel, connected it to my computer and cleared out the garbage entry.

If this is a new locomotive within the last year or two, try controlling it with engine 99, that should control all Legacy locomotives that have been produced recently.

An actual Lionel model number is useful in these cases to be more specific.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Did you put the PGM/RUN switch back to run after you programmed it?


----------



## nickbonugli (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes and yes......i'm thinking i might have to rexet the actual programming of the internal boards. None of the reset techniques per the loco manual or the legacy control manual didn't work. I spent three hours last night trying to figure it out. I did some research today and found aux codes that can be entered into the cab2 that reprogram the chip of the loco. Any experience with this anyone?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

nickbonugli said:


> Yes and yes......i'm thinking i might have to rexet the actual programming of the internal boards. None of the reset techniques per the loco manual or the legacy control manual didn't work. I spent three hours last night trying to figure it out. I did some research today and found aux codes that can be entered into the cab2 that reprogram the chip of the loco. Any experience with this anyone?


question: did the cab-2 clear the loco in question, or do you have a dup.program, for this loco,check to see that the loco IS CLEARED reload your mod.and try again,when the loco starts up,press the horn button, it should respond.
if you have the Legacy controler ,and a Legacy loco, the run/program switch stays in run .

I have had this same problem with my diesels 

you can also go to the Lionel site, there is a section just for the Legacy cab-2,this might help you...........mike


----------



## nickbonugli (Apr 29, 2012)

Big Mike,
Yes I cleared out the loco from the cab2 and tried to reload the loco...I tried this multiple times with no luck (each time deleting the profile from the cab2). I've setup multiple legacy loco's before and haven't had any issues. Once I give the new engine a new ID and load the module...and press "set" on the remote...the loco's horn does go off but the loco is still non responsive (but all of the lights are on marker lights, headlight, cab light are on and idling sounds are coming from the tender). I also tried assigning it to id 99 and I experienced the same. I'm not sure what you are talking about regarding the "dup.program" could you please clarify that?
The only solution that I haven't tried yet is to enter an aux code during setup and maybe reset the chip's to factory settings...

thanx again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the locomotive doesn't move at all, did you try it in conventional mode? Unplug the command base and run it with the transformer, see if it works at all that way.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

nickbonugli said:


> Big Mike,
> Yes I cleared out the loco from the cab2 and tried to reload the loco...I tried this multiple times with no luck (each time deleting the profile from the cab2). I've setup multiple legacy loco's before and haven't had any issues. Once I give the new engine a new ID and load the module...and press "set" on the remote...the loco's horn does go off but the loco is still non responsive (but all of the lights are on marker lights, headlight, cab light are on and idling sounds are coming from the tender). I also tried assigning it to id 99 and I experienced the same. I'm not sure what you are talking about regarding the "dup.program" could you please clarify that?
> The only solution that I haven't tried yet is to enter an aux code during setup and maybe reset the chip's to factory settings...
> 
> thanx again.



sometimes with my Legacy, when I try to delete a loco,it says its deleted but when I check it ,its still there,I have to do it several times before it is deleted,this is where the"duplicate program" would mess with you,now remember ,I old ,and slow ,so maybe its just me,it was just a tought.

when all else fails: call Lionel service at 1-586-949-4100 they have helped me many times over the phone on Legacy issues.........mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I recommend anyone with the Legacy system go download the LSU (Legacy System Utility).

It's the software on the LEGACY Writable Utility Module page.

Download the *LSU Software* and the *User's Manual* from there.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Try it in conventional as John mentioned. Then you can see if it's just a programming problem or a board/motor problem.


----------

